# disable or stop snmp trap notification sending



## nazari (Jul 6, 2014)

dear all;

I know that Cisco router can stop sending traps with command no snmp-server enable traps ...

In the snmp agent on FreeBSD we can disable or stop trap notification sending for specific trap?
This is because I want reduce traffic from the some traps.
Thanks!


----------



## nazari (Jul 6, 2014)

Actually just want to which up and down interface trap sends notification to receiver.


----------



## nazari (Jul 12, 2014)

[solved] 
I found that  add or remove this command in snmpd.conf, we can enable and disable sending trap:

```
monitor [OPTIONS] NAME EXPRESSION
```

Example: if interface is down then send trap to host

```
monitor  -r 60 -e linkDownTrap "Generate linkDown" ifOperStatus == 2
```


----------

